# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  85-95l Zweitboard

## mrtnzurfer

n'abend!

ich war letztens auf fehmarn/landkirchen im shop und hab mich mal beraten lassen:
ich fahre nun seit 4 jahren einen mistral explosion 120l von 97 oder so, also schon ziemlich alt!  :Smile: 
da hab ich mir gedacht ich will mal was neueres vom shape her und vllt auch bisschen weniger liter. da hat man mir dazu geraten, den mistral zu behalten und ein zweites kleines board dazu, so um die 85-95l. den mistral also fr wenig wind und wenns pustet halt das neue.
ODER: ich gebe den mistral weg und ich hol mir was neueres wieder so um die 110 -120l.
 vllt mal was zu mir: ich wiege 80kg  :Frown:  (seit meinem armbruch nur gegessen^^) bin 1,78m gro und mein knnen: ich kann schnelle wende, angleiten, trapez und wollte dies jahr endlich die schlaufen und den wasserstart schaffen. 
mit dem mistral pack ich die schlaufen einfach nicht, die sind mir viel zu weit hinten, deswegen wollt ich mal was neueres.

jetzt halt die frage was sinnvoller ist, kleines zweites dazu und evtl dadrauf weiter lernen (schlaufen etc.) oder den mistral weg?

falls es euch weiterhilft: ich mchte irgendwann mal New-School-Freestyle beherrschen^^

so jetzt seid ihr dran

thx schonma, 
mrtn

----------


## mrtnzurfer

hier ein pic zu meinem mistral, ist sogar 94 anscheinend^^

http://hometown.aol.com/dbatchr/djbhome/energy-1.jpg

----------


## surfandi

hallo!
bin zwar in materialfragen nich  so erfahren aber wenn ich s mir so berleg wrd ich vll bei deinem gewicht nach nem freestyleboard mit 110 litern gehen und den mistral verkaufen, grnde wren meiner meinung nach, dass du dann n freestylebrett hast auf dem du lange fahren kannst wenn du eh in die richtung gehen willst, zweitens sind sie durch ihre breite auch sehr gutmtige bretter, und du kannst so nen freestyler auch noch lange auch bei starkem wind fahren, da die teile gut zu kontrollieren sind, bruchtest also vll gar kein 95 liter board erstmal, und bei leichtem wind brauchst du dir mit so einem vom angleiten her auch keine probleme zu machen... dafr werden die teile ja gebaut, hoffe ich konnt dir n bissl helfen, schnen abend noch ciao andi

----------


## ego1ego

> n'abend!
> 
> ich war letztens auf fehmarn/landkirchen im shop und hab mich mal beraten lassen:
> ich fahre nun seit 4 jahren einen mistral explosion 120l von 97 oder so, also schon ziemlich alt! 
> da hab ich mir gedacht ich will mal was neueres vom shape her und vllt auch bisschen weniger liter. da hat man mir dazu geraten, den mistral zu behalten und ein zweites kleines board dazu, so um die 85-95l. den mistral also fr wenig wind und wenns pustet halt das neue.
> ODER: ich gebe den mistral weg und ich hol mir was neueres wieder so um die 110 -120l.
>  vllt mal was zu mir: ich wiege 80kg  (seit meinem armbruch nur gegessen^^) bin 1,78m gro und mein knnen: ich kann schnelle wende, angleiten, trapez und wollte dies jahr endlich die schlaufen und den wasserstart schaffen. 
> mit dem mistral pack ich die schlaufen einfach nicht, die sind mir viel zu weit hinten, deswegen wollt ich mal was neueres.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich ein 95 liter Board nur bei viel Wind. Wenn du den Wasserstart noch nicht beherrscht, wre es angebracht vorerst mit so einem Board nur im Stehrevier zu fahren.
Mit einem  neueren Bord kannst Du ruhig vom Volumen bis 140 Liter gehen. Die verkraften auch schon mehr Wind wie Dein Mistral. Von meinen Freunden fahren einige Lorch Board, Breeze M und L und kommen damit sehr gut klar.
Gru Helmut

Gru Helmut

----------


## mrtnzurfer

thx an euch beiden!
ich find andis idee gut! 
was haltet ihr vom tabou freestyle oder dem fanatic skate? hab gehrt die sollen extrem geil sein und im test (surf) haben die gut abgeschnitten.

----------


## Hangman

So jetzt komm ich auch zu antworten... hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr   :Frown: 
Wrde dir auch dazu raten dein altes Brett zu verkaufen und dir stattdessen nen Freemove oder Freestyle Board um die 110-115 Liter kaufen.
Also eigentlich egal ob Tabou oder Skate die Freestyler waren beide schon immer gut!
Wo bei es mir langsam so erscheint das wird wieder sone Modeerscheinung --> das alle auf einmal Tabou fahren wollen, so wie es vor nen weile noch bei JP war.
Also daher wre es am besten fr dich selbst wenn du beide Bretter erstmal testest und dich dann fr nen Kauf entscheidest.

Hang loose

----------


## mrtnzurfer

das es mode unter brettern gibt wusst ich gar nicht, is aber auch logisch da es sowas berall gibt^^
b2t:
thx nochma, ich hab mich richtig mit dem gedanken angefreundet!  
ich check dann mal das finanzielle und dann geh ich auf schnppchen jagd :P

----------


## Howie

Jop. Dann wrde ich Dir auch zum Freestyler raten. 80 kg, fast so wie ich, mit 115 Litern hast Du noch genug Auftrieb, das Brett ist nicht so kippelig. Halsen, Sprnge usw. klappen einfacher, aber das versteht sich von alleine  :Wink: 

Ach, sieh einer an. ich htte evtl ein Rrd Twintip 115 aus 2005 zu verkaufen. Meld Dich bei Interesse.


Ansonsten viel Spa bei der Suche, Howie

----------


## kurtundercover

Ich wrd dir auf jeden Fall raten und da stimme ich Hangman auf ganzer Linie zu,PROBEFAHREN.Irgendwie fhrt halt jedes Brett anders und das eine oder andere liegt einem besser am Fu als das andere.Und es gibt sogar Boards da wrde ich mit dem Surfen aufhren.Bevor man halt so viel Kohle rausschmeit,sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen und testen.Boardverleiher gibt es auf jeden Fall genug.

gru kurtunder

----------


## Hangman

@ mrtnzurfer 
Naja ich wei nicht was du als Schnppchen verstehst aber ich kann dir mal als Prognose geben das du sehr wahrscheinlich kein gutes Brett von Tabou oder Fanatic aus den letzten 3-4 Jahren unter 400€ bekommst. Stell dich eher auf 500-700€ ein. Tabou 110 bekommt bekommt man im vergleich zu den groen Skates zur Zeit einfacher, wobei beide boards nicht einfach mal gnstig zu finden sind. Wobei gnstig auch ne frage der Definition ist...

Hang loose

----------


## mrtnzurfer

das das nicht gnstig wird war mir schon klar  :Wink: 
das war jetzt auch nur so daher gesagt, wenn ich es ernst gemeint htte, wr der bescheuerte smiley nicht dahinter  :Wink: 

und testfahren werd ich auf jeden fall, denn einfach so ein brett kaufen ohne auch nur ne ahnung zu haben wie man damit klarkommt ist aus meiner sicht ziemlich...naja bekloppt?...sagen wir mal riskant^^

----------


## Ratzebub

> das es mode unter brettern gibt wusst ich gar nicht, is aber auch logisch da es sowas berall gibt^^
> b2t:
> thx nochma, ich hab mich richtig mit dem gedanken angefreundet!  
> ich check dann mal das finanzielle und dann geh ich auf schnppchen jagd :P




Hi mrtnzurfer,

knnte dir ein Fanatic 06 Hawk 110 Liter in Mausgrau aus einem Surfshop anbieten.

Gru
Ratzebub

----------


## Howie

Heyho.

Meinen dicken Freestyler mit 115 werd ich verticken. Hab den einfach zu selten genutzt. Jetzt hab ich dann nur noch ein 101 Freestyler und eben grade ein F2 Guerilla 84 2007 fr 889 bestellt...  :Wink:     Schn endlich mal Welle fahren und bei Starkwind kontrolliertes Brett

Jiha.

Gru

----------


## soxan

Hallo!
Wrde dir den Tabou Rocket mit 105 Litern empfehlen, habe ihn ber ebay um 440  ersteigert, Modell 2006, super Zustand. Gleitet schnell an, gengend Restvolumen, trotzdem quirlig.

----------


## Flo_

ich habe auch den tabou rocket. Super board und klasse zum fahren.Kann ich nur empfehlen.

----------

